# Detective Allen Pearson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Detective Allen Pearson 
*Lenoir County Sheriff's Department
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Tuesday, April 7, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, April 7, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Detective Allen Pearson was shot and killed as he and other members of the agency's Special Response Unit attempted to apprehend a murder suspect in a rural area of Lenoir County.

Deputies had responded to the scene after receiving reports of a man shooting a gun on a wooded path. The man refused to surrender and fired at the deputies who responded to the scene.

The agency's SRU was dispatched to the scene and located the suspect with the help of a North Carolina Highway Patrol helicopter. Shot were exchanged as they attempted to take the suspect into custody. Detective Pearson was fatally wounded and a second detective suffered a gunshot wound to his neck. The suspect was also shot several times and killed in the shootout.
Agency Contact Information
Lenoir County Sheriff's Department
130 S Queen Street
Kinston, NC 28501

Phone: (252) 559-6101

_*Please contact the Lenoir County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP Detective


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Det.


----------

